# Auction Comming



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Check out this tractor only auction comming up Nov. 13th 2004.
http://www.midwestauctions.com/weishaar/_private/index.html

<img src =http://www.midwestauctions.com/weishaar/images/1113-ih660.jpg>




Click Here To Print Auctions

Elson Implement Collectible & Antique Tractor

NO SMALL ITEMS - TRACTORS ONLY!

Location: Belle Fourche, SD - From Junction of
Highway 85 and 212 - west on 212 - 1 1/2 miles - north side of road.

SAT., NOV. 13, 2004
Starting at 11:00 a.m. MT
AUCTIONEER'S NOTE: Elson Implement will be offering nearly 60 tractors at public auction. These tractors are subject to prior sale up to 3 days before sale, so inventory may change. Elson Implement specializes in collectible tractors and machinery parts and inventory may be viewed. (Including sale day tractors) at www.ElsonImplement.com - SD Sales Tax will apply.

Lunch will be available

CASE TRACTORS


Case 600 - #8105 351, diesel, PTO

Case 900 - #B812 3895, good dash,
2 hydraulics, straight, good rubber
Case 900 - #B-8148355
Case 500 - #8037600, diesel, runs good, sharp
Case DC4 - #5611009 - complete
Case DC4 - #5610321 - complete, not running, with Eagle hitch
Case VAC - #4931084, narrow, complete
Case 930 CK, - #8199128, standard, runs
Case L - #L323260
Case LA - #5331613 - gas, engine turns
Case S - standard

FORD TRACTORS


8N Ford with loader and rear blade
8N Ford - 1952 - overhauled and sharp
8N Ford - runs good
2N Ford - runs good
2N Ford with loader, shifter problem, runs good
2N Ford with loader, runs good
9N Ford #17598, runs good
841 Ford Power Master

MM TRACTORS


MM M5 - #17104942 - propane, adjust front, good rubber, engine turns
MM G900 Wheatland #29703019 - runs good, diesel
MM UB #05804064 - wide front, runs
MM U - #UTU-0114902349, hydraulic, gas, complete
MM G
MM U
MM Z

STATIONERY ENGINE & TRUCK


1940 Chevrolet truck,
restoration special, no title

JD 1 1/2 Stationary engine,
model type E, sharp!

See You At
The Auction!

IHC TRACTORS


IH 660
IH WD6 - #WDEK39867, runs with DuAl loader
IH W6 - #WVK 4077WI - not running
IH W9 - engine not stuck
IH W6 - #BK2949I WI - complete, except for head, straight
IH W9 - #CB53552W12B - hydraulic, good rubber, straight, stuck
IH 650 diesel - unknown
McCormick 10-20 - #KC144415 - not running, but complete, except side curtains
IH Farmall A #29567 - parts missing
McCormick W30 #WB259-20P - complete, not running
IH 300 Utility #23359SJ - TA, runs good, quick hitch

JOHN DEERE TRACTORS

JD 720 diesel, #7221040, PS, rockshaft, factory wide front, straight, runs good, pony
needs work
JD G, #19448, rockshaft, not running, complete
JD B, #B240885, good rubber, runs
JD AR, #274453, runs
JD A, #450931 - complete, except carb
JD B, #50723 - complete except mag
JD 60, #6018402 - runs, factory wide round front end, straight, gas
JD 60, #6055306, runs, factory wide round front end, runs good, no rear fenders, 18.4 X 34 rears
JD MT, #MT19100 - looks and runs good
JD 620, #6214767 - PS, gas, looks and runs good, factory 3 pt., square wide front
JD 730 Diesel, standard, runs good
JD 830 Diesel, runs good

OTHER TRACTORS



Oliver Cletrac - #ADSZ526, diesel, not stuck
Oliver Cletrac - #DGH 3E 062, XC Hercules engine
Oliver Super 88 - #10575-801, diesel, runs
MH 44 - #44DS 5820, diesel, runs good
MF 97 - #23705213, diesel, runs good, 6 cylinder
AC WC - #165361, complete

OWNER:
ELSON IMPLEMENT
Belle Fourche, SD • 1-605-892-2795


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Just a reminder this auction is comming this weekend. There have been a few changes so be sure to check out the auction bill at the site thats posted.
thanks
caseman-d


----------



## Nebraska Cowman (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like a fun one but there is an auction closer to home. About 20 tractors and parts. my kind of sale.


----------

